# It works,but its not code



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ill post a few that fit this catagory perfectly:

*THIS IS NOT MY WORK*














































~Matt


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

tool - was the 100 amp breaker feeding the other panel - thats what i think im seeing
wow
that is maybe one of the best/worst code violations i have ever seen - wow


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

I like how they used a stack it on the corner there, thats hilarious.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I wonder if he is selling those Zinsco breakers in Craigs list :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I think you beat me. That's the worst residential I've seen. 
Here is another good one;









It may not have wire run through air or Zinsco but it does have some great hack work including;
-multiple wires under one lug 
-using a starter panel as a kind of 480V sub panel
-and 10 gauge on a 100 amp OCPD  yes the door interlock 
has the 100 amp feed from the meter/main and the 277V lights and 120V 
transformer Disco. connected right to that. 

I was there to do this and only this:








Don't have a picture with the straps on the 1/2" EMT


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

tool...I am a bit confused...how did you come to have before and after photo's?

Are you an inspector? Who did this work, if you didn't?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

nolabama said:


> tool - was the 100 amp breaker feeding the other panel - thats what i think im seeing
> wow
> that is maybe one of the best/worst code violations i have ever seen - wow


Thats breaker you see in the panel is the MAIN.. he had to install another 100A to seed the sub.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shado said:


> tool...I am a bit confused...how did you come to have before and after photo's?
> 
> Are you an inspector? Who did this work, if you didn't?


I had nothing to do with this, I was just sent the pics by a friend, who did the work. I asked for some before and after pics because I wanted to see what they teach union electricicans.

I ask that noone save, or use this pics on any other site. 

~Matt


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I had nothing to do with this, I was just sent the pics by a friend, who did the work. I asked for some before and after pics because I wanted to see what they teach union electricicans.


Apparently he was not taught how to replace a panel. Why not just pull out the old Zinsco and put the new one in its place? :001_huh:

The whole thing is an abortion that makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Apparently he was not taught how to replace a panel. Why not just pull out the old Zinsco and put the new one in its place? :001_huh:
> 
> The whole thing is an abortion that makes no sense whatsoever.


it was a meter combo. I guess he couldnt handle it

~Matt


----------

